# Motivating young birds



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

We have had some tough races and my birds are coming home but they are coming slow. They are in great health, in condition, trained very well, beautiful "not a feather out of place or missing", but it is like they are just taking their time coming. I have had great returns from the races. Greanted these are short races and I only breed for the longer ones but I am usually in the top ten every week and am falling short of that now.

How do you motivate yb's to fly their hearts out to get home as fast as they can?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are only breeding for the long races I would not worry about it. 

I know you have birds from Tad. When it came to the long races and the money races he was the man to beat. About mid season you would see him riasing to the top of the sheet. His focus was on getting the birds ready to win the 350 not to will a 100 mile race.

If you want these birds to win those longer races you want them to come into form latter in the season. If you want to win these shorter races then you need to get some good speed stock as well.

These races should just be training for them and if they win a race or two it is just a plus. You will do better all around if you keep this in mind throughout the training and racing season.

Ace


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

You're right man, sometimes I get too anxious and want to win them all.  I sent 4 birds this weekend and they all came on the drop but were late, one of those was off a pair of Tads. I am ready to get past 200 I know that. Tired of messing with these popcorn races.

P.S. my bird off 5485 "I think that is the band" is doing good in training for the I-race placing in the middle to top 25 percent most tosses. That is what I would expect from a bird that might do good at 300.  I hope


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My first year I did real bad 378th and 379th out of 379 birds then I got Rotondo's book, after that I finished 7th to 18th in the 100 or the 300 mile races. You need a car that is good on gas as you will have to toss the birds 2 or 3 times a morning if you want to put speed in your birds. I was flying Fabry birds every one said they were distance birds, I dont think they new that they just flew fast. I have had some people say Rotondo is an idiot, and others like the DJ from pigeon radio say his book is a racing bible. If you follow his book to the letter your birds will win any race any distance.JMO
Dave


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Fabry*

Pete do you still have the Fabry blood? what bloodline are they? for some reason they've always caught my attention when I see the name and I've given some thought on trying some.


Kenneth Flippen

sorry for high jacking your thread


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I dont have any pure Fabry blood any longer I've mixed them with either sion or Janssen. Well I do have 1 but he is a gimp and can not mount a hen. I dont have the hart to get rid of him he is my buddy. I still fly him he will be home on the day from 600 mi just cant hardly walk.
Dave


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I think your problem is with the feeding. They could be overweight for the short races. My believe is that you can fly long distance birds well in the short races just by alter the feeding but you can not fly short distance birds on long races. Had a really good season my last year of racing pigeons in South Africa. Won 17 races and 10 of those was short distance races. Feeding can make or break any season.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> We have had some tough races and my birds are coming home but they are coming slow. They are in great health, in condition, trained very well, beautiful "not a feather out of place or missing", but it is like they are just taking their time coming. I have had great returns from the races. Greanted these are short races and I only breed for the longer ones but I am usually in the top ten every week and am falling short of that now.
> 
> How do you motivate yb's to fly their hearts out to get home as fast as they can?


 I have flown them to a nest with success, but as mentioned in other posts, you could have feeding issues, and it could just be that you have slow birds.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

What I been doing is letting them loft fly in the morning. Route what ever they want to do. Trap them but dont over feed. Wait like 20 or 30 minutes let them drink some water. Then take them for a toss. My understanding is they already did there loft flying and routing. So on the the toss they would want to to come straight home. Has helped me.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I am surprised you feed them before you toss them.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

ohiogsp said:


> We have had some tough races and my birds are coming home but they are coming slow. They are in great health, in condition, trained very well, beautiful "not a feather out of place or missing", but it is like they are just taking their time coming. I have had great returns from the races. Greanted these are short races and I only breed for the longer ones but I am usually in the top ten every week and am falling short of that now.
> 
> How do you motivate yb's to fly their hearts out to get home as fast as they can?


u need to concentrate how u are training, what u are feeding at least 2 to 3 weeks before the race, how are u send him them, space wise, how much are u feeding. etc, the feed is a big plus.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not overfeeding my birds but they are not leaned out real far either. I don't think if you have your birds super lean and hot right now you will have much for the long races. I am feeding a pretty rich feed with a good amount of fat and protein. I have done better in the short ones previous years and I was mixing 50 percent barley.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

be sure u dont that in the winter, or they will become balls with feathers, lol, weight some of ur birds and find out if u r feding right, a rich protein feed is good, but if it s too rich, u could be hurting yourself, u have to compensate if u feed richly, and dont exercise enough, them u r hurting those birds.


----------

